# Baraga unit guide recomendations



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Looking for a good well known guide service in the baraga unit. Will be for the first hunt and would be with a bow. I would love to bait for myself but live in mid michigan and will not have time to bait for myself. So if you have any good or bad reviews on guides please let me know. thanks in advance


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

By all accounts this guy is still out there, Baraga unit. If you don't get any leads maybe call the DNR office in Barage.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Did you find a guide for the Baraga unit? If not I may have a contact, just offering.


----------



## base3ecorse (Dec 12, 2008)

sourdough44 said:


> Did you find a guide for the Baraga unit? If not I may have a contact, just offering.


Interested. Who is it


----------



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

Firdog said:


> Looking for a good well known guide service in the baraga unit. Will be for the first hunt and would be with a bow. I would love to bait for myself but live in mid michigan and will not have time to bait for myself. So if you have any good or bad reviews on guides please let me know. thanks in advance


16-091

Roy Little

Bushwackers

5745 Sister Lake Rd.

Columbiaville

MI

48421

8106913373

Ontonagon

Bear Wolf


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

G2 bear guides they're on Facebook


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

rtminc said:


> 16-091
> 
> Roy Little
> 
> ...


Have you used Bushwackers? We have enough points for the Amasa first hunt and looking for a guide.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Michael Wagner said:


> Have you used Bushwackers? We have enough points for the Amasa first hunt and looking for a guide.


Never used his guide service but I do know the man knows how to hunt. I used to go to the UP with my dad for deer camp . Still have many "bushwacker" hats from back then. He has shot some really impresive bucks in the UP and the lower, that I do know. Give him a call and ask him any questions you have, he won't bullsh1t ya.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)




----------

